# New Sig



## Jon_Jones_FTW (Jul 13, 2009)

*New Sig (Updated with Picture)*

This is my first sig (be nice), was wondering if it would look better with neon lines running across left side I had this before but thought it cluttered it also any color suggestions would be appreacciated.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hmm, I'm confused.

Where is the sig?


----------



## Jon_Jones_FTW (Jul 13, 2009)

sorry, it seems my signature is not appearing where it should it says in my preview sig on profile it is their but it is not appearing in the siggnature area below my posts. Any suggestions?


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

dont you need a certain number of posts before your can use a img in yoru sig? i thought that's how it worked for me but i could be wrong.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I thought you were showing off a new sig you made, as in posting it.

Upgrade your membership with the forum(to a lifetime or premium membership) and you can have an image in your sig.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, you can post the image if you like, but you aren't able to have sigs unless your VIP as Michael said.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Best sig i ever seen man Really well done lol J/k


----------



## Jon_Jones_FTW (Jul 13, 2009)

(Bump) as i updated it


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

my advice would be to lose the stroke around the text as it appears blurry, and to try copying your Jones render and then putting a motion blur on the back layer at the same angle as your background (may have to play with the transparency), Id also add a 1 pixel border but it shows alot of potential man defiantly keep it up.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

The first thing I notice is a lot of blank space on the left. Try and use your text to cover space if you don't have another render to put in. Also, a 1 pixel border would really help it, as Toxic said.

Overal, it's pretty good for a first sig, good job.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is alot of space, one thing you could try is cropping off 50 or 70 pixels off the left side.


----------

